# FA/Internet Broke



## Mogu (May 16, 2009)

3 PCs and 1 iPod are all having problems with the internet.

No lost packets, no high latency, just that pictures on FA won't load.

It's only FA.  But, admin here deny any possibility it's with FA.  So, it's not FA, according to FA.

I called Westel.  Westel said there's no problem, after literal hours of fidgeting.

All browsers do the same thing.

Whether we reset the router or the settings we changed, same thing.


Problem?  Pages just time out, or pictures fail to load consistantly.  Forums and mainsite.



Ideas?





Tracing route to www.furaffinity.net [66.112.210.126]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 9 ms 8 ms 8 ms 10.0.9.1
3 10 ms 8 ms 8 ms 207.32.31.158
4 9 ms 13 ms 13 ms remsen.movl.157.netins.net [167.142.180.157]
5 18 ms 18 ms 14 ms ins-b13-et-5-0-122.kmrr.netins.net [167.142.57
26]
6 33 ms 18 ms 18 ms ins-h3-et-1-7-125.kmrr.netins.net [167.142.56.
5]
7 20 ms 16 ms 19 ms ins-c1-et-pc1-0.kmrr.netins.net [167.142.56.14

8 25 ms 54 ms 27 ms ge-6-21.car2.Minneapolis1.Level3.net [4.59.66.

9 30 ms 31 ms 30 ms ae-11-11.car1.Minneapolis1.Level3.net [4.69.13
101]
10 39 ms 36 ms 36 ms ae-4-4.ebr1.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.69.136.106]
11 27 ms 26 ms 27 ms ae-13-53.car3.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.68.101.71

12 27 ms 26 ms 25 ms telia-level3-te.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.68.127.
8]
13 53 ms 116 ms 52 ms nyk-bb1-pos0-3-0.telia.net [213.248.80.153]
14 54 ms 50 ms 50 ms nyk-b4-link.telia.net [80.91.250.97]
15 50 ms 50 ms 51 ms hurricane-ic-129714-nyk-b4.c.telia.net [213.24
79.130]
16 53 ms 57 ms 51 ms 10gigabitethernet1-1.core1.nyc4.he.net [72.52.
.45]
17 50 ms 58 ms 53 ms 10gigabitethernet2-3.core1.ash1.he.net [72.52.
.86]
18 54 ms 53 ms 57 ms 216.66.0.250
19 55 ms 55 ms 57 ms 66-112-208-26.ironpath.net [66.112.208.26]
20 52 ms 66 ms 61 ms 66-112-210-126.ironpath.net [66.112.210.126]


----------



## ToeClaws (May 17, 2009)

Weird - and hard to say without seeing a packet capture.  It would be interesting to see if the TCP flows are getting reset or there's some sorta corruption happening.  Is there a specific message the browser coughs up when this happens?


----------



## Mogu (May 17, 2009)

Yes, typically a timeout error (7) or page not found (404).


----------



## Irreverent (May 17, 2009)

Mogu, this is your home network?  No chance a net-nanny has been installed?  Content filter of some sort?  That could explain it.  I'd also suspect asymetric routing on the net, at the peering points.

When did the problem start? Time of day is suspicious, because a lot of backbone patching and upgrades happen at midnight.  Also, is the problem still going on?


----------



## Mogu (May 17, 2009)

Started about a week ago.  No netnanny, my own network.  No filter;  Pictures (and pages) randomly do and don't load.  It's non-uniform, making any filter unlikely anyway.

Occurs all the time, all day, every day on multiple computers and browsers.


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2009)

Hmmm...tracerts to fa and faf might help, but I'm guessing its a routing loop or a problem with your ISP's transparent proxy.  Not easy to fix, just call and bitch, bitch, bitch.


----------



## Mogu (May 18, 2009)

Nope, no routing loops.  All packets arriving within a reasonable period of time with minimal possible hops.


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

Use some different DNS servers? Some have trouble resolving image links...


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2009)

I'd try a 3rd party proxy, your ISP may be having trouble with its in-line transparent proxy.


----------



## Carenath (May 18, 2009)

Mogu said:


> No lost packets, no high latency, just that pictures on FA won't load.
> 
> It's only FA.  But, admin here deny any possibility it's with FA.  So, it's not FA, according to FA.


No lost packets, suggests no issue with the route between your computer and FA's subnet.

That's to be expected... but FA does suffer from networking problems which are in my experience often because of Cogent.



Irreverent said:


> I'd try a 3rd party proxy, your ISP may be having trouble with its in-line transparent proxy.


If my ISP was using a transparent proxy, I would dump them in a heartbeat. Quite frankly, most ISPs dont know what they are doing half the time and throwing a proxy into the mix (as some UK ISPs did) make things worse.

Long story short, OP.. do a traceroute from your comp to FA.
Windows: tracert furaffinity.net
Linux (as root): traceroute -I furaffinity.net

If you hit any link with 'cogent' in the name.. that's quite likely your problem.. and it boils down to.. Cogent wanting free peering with Level3 and other T1 providers, but Cogent is T2 and because Cogent is using more bandwidth from Level3 and others, than its providing to Level3 and others.. the others want to be compensated financially for the traffic... and Cogent wont play ball. These little spats, result in sites failing to load for users of ISPs (often the smaller cheaper ones) and data-centers who use Cogent.

TL;DR Money and Greedy backbone operators are breaking the internets.


----------



## Mogu (May 18, 2009)

Who do I call to fix it, then?

I will make it a frighteningly dedicated series of phone harassment.  So choose wisely;  They won't get a moment's peace.




Tracing route to www.furaffinity.com [208.87.149.250]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    10 ms    23 ms     8 ms  10.0.9.1
  3    11 ms    18 ms     7 ms  207.32.31.158
  4    14 ms    10 ms    12 ms  remsen.sxcy.141.netins.net [167.142.180.141]
  5    15 ms    21 ms    16 ms  ins-border10-ds1-60-157.desm.netins.net [167.142
.60.157]
  6    16 ms    22 ms    17 ms  ins-h4-et-1-9-116.desm.netins.net [167.142.56.10
5]
  7    18 ms    32 ms    17 ms  ins-c2-et-pc1-0.desm.netins.net [167.142.56.142]

  8    16 ms    18 ms    18 ms  des-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [65.127.134.37]
  9    17 ms    23 ms    17 ms  des-core-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.159.77]
 10    36 ms    30 ms    45 ms  cer-core-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.5.38]
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12    44 ms    32 ms    47 ms  63.146.27.22
 13    31 ms    36 ms    31 ms  COTENDO.edge3.Chicago3.Level3.net [4.71.100.14]

 14    82 ms    99 ms    80 ms  te4-3.bbr1.sjc1.bandcon.com [216.151.179.185]
 15    83 ms    85 ms    81 ms  209.234.254.126
 16    84 ms   116 ms    83 ms  firstlook-demarc.centauricom.com [208.74.65.6]
 17    91 ms    87 ms    83 ms  250.f.com [208.87.149.250]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## Mogu (May 18, 2009)

Can anyone reccomend a proxy to try?


----------



## Carenath (May 18, 2009)

Uhm... its furaffinity.net


----------



## Mogu (May 18, 2009)

...d'oh

Trying again

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert www.furaffinity.net

Tracing route to www.furaffinity.net [66.112.210.126]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  10.0.9.1
  3    10 ms     8 ms     8 ms  207.32.31.158
  4     9 ms    13 ms    13 ms  remsen.movl.157.netins.net [167.142.180.157]
  5    18 ms    18 ms    14 ms  ins-b13-et-5-0-122.kmrr.netins.net [167.142.57
26]
  6    33 ms    18 ms    18 ms  ins-h3-et-1-7-125.kmrr.netins.net [167.142.56.
5]
  7    20 ms    16 ms    19 ms  ins-c1-et-pc1-0.kmrr.netins.net [167.142.56.14

  8    25 ms    54 ms    27 ms  ge-6-21.car2.Minneapolis1.Level3.net [4.59.66.

  9    30 ms    31 ms    30 ms  ae-11-11.car1.Minneapolis1.Level3.net [4.69.13
101]
 10    39 ms    36 ms    36 ms  ae-4-4.ebr1.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.69.136.106]
 11    27 ms    26 ms    27 ms  ae-13-53.car3.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.68.101.71

 12    27 ms    26 ms    25 ms  telia-level3-te.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.68.127.
8]
 13    53 ms   116 ms    52 ms  nyk-bb1-pos0-3-0.telia.net [213.248.80.153]
 14    54 ms    50 ms    50 ms  nyk-b4-link.telia.net [80.91.250.97]
 15    50 ms    50 ms    51 ms  hurricane-ic-129714-nyk-b4.c.telia.net [213.24
79.130]
 16    53 ms    57 ms    51 ms  10gigabitethernet1-1.core1.nyc4.he.net [72.52.
.45]
 17    50 ms    58 ms    53 ms  10gigabitethernet2-3.core1.ash1.he.net [72.52.
.86]
 18    54 ms    53 ms    57 ms  216.66.0.250
 19    55 ms    55 ms    57 ms  66-112-208-26.ironpath.net [66.112.208.26]
 20    52 ms    66 ms    61 ms  66-112-210-126.ironpath.net [66.112.210.126]


----------



## lilEmber (May 19, 2009)

still not www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Mogu (May 19, 2009)

Fixed the tracert



I seem to have come down with a case of the stupids.  I should probably go to bed and check this tomorrow.


----------

